
Prisma’s next AI project is a fun selfie sticker maker called Sticky - janober
https://techcrunch.com/2017/07/06/prismas-next-ai-project-is-a-fun-selfie-sticker-maker-called-sticky
======
dmix
For those who didn't know what Prisma is I found an overview video on Youtube
from some months ago:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ey1lkwYGSC0](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ey1lkwYGSC0)

It's basically an advanced image filtering app ala Instagram but using "AI
neural networks" to convert your images to artwork style themes.

Also TechCrunch is linking to www.sticky-ai.com but their web server isn't
redirecting www properly, it just 404s, the actually working URL is:
[https://sticky-ai.com/](https://sticky-ai.com/)

This similarly claims to use neural networks to convert images you take into
stickers. For example: cropping out the background to only include the subject
of the photo, making the surround background transparent, and lets you add
text next to it in bubbles.

~~~
nilkn
Slightly off-topic, but there's some pretty fascinating work that's been done
recently on using neural networks for style transfer:

[https://arxiv.org/pdf/1603.08155v1.pdf](https://arxiv.org/pdf/1603.08155v1.pdf)

[http://www.anishathalye.com/2015/12/19/an-ai-that-can-
mimic-...](http://www.anishathalye.com/2015/12/19/an-ai-that-can-mimic-any-
artist/)

------
newscracker
As a privacy nut, I cringed when I tried the Prisma app without reading up on
how it works - the image is transmitted to the Prisma servers, where the AI
does its job and sends the results back. That was the first and last time! The
proliferation of all the server based centralized AI services is a concern for
me in different ways.

------
samtimalsina
Typo in "Artificial Intelegence", or was that intended? Also, does anyone know
when this comes out on Android?

------
whatnotests
FFS can we stop with the ridiculous selfies, stickers and MP3-sorting tools?

Who throws money away on these things??

~~~
kunaalarya
i mean it's a big reason why snapchat is worth what it is today.

edit: by that i mean, it's a big reason why they got a lot of their users.

